# Pageant of Pigeons 2008



## gingerpoo

who here is going??

I will be heading down that way.. not sure which day I will make it on

(not sure if there was a post about this already.. did a search and didnt find anything)


----------



## george simon

*I will be there look for me at the AMERICAN SHOW RACER's or ITALIAN OWLS or SADDLES HOMERS*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm going on Saturday and will be just wandering around looking at birds and taking pictures and trying to track down our Pigeon-Talk members. George told you where he would be .. Risingstarfans will be with the Fantails. Rena will probably be at the front desk. Margarret will probably be wandering around but "loitering" in the Domestic Show Flight area. Debbie will probably also be there and an agent at large 

I'm going to try and come up with a Pigeon-Talk T-shirt to wear to make it easier for folks to find/see me.

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans

TAWhatley said:


> I'm going to try and come up with a Pigeon-Talk T-shirt to wear to make it easier for folks to find/see me.
> 
> Terry


Great idea for a money maker to help pay the hired help?


----------



## bluecheck

And I'm going to be just wandering and enjoying the show as often as I can get there and the folks -- and with luck getting my chocolate stash from Hellmann (he's my "supplier" of German chocolate - bless his little heart!) 

Frank


----------



## Margarret

I'll be with the Domestic Show Flights. I'll be there all three days. I'm looking forward to seeing other PT members.

Terry, the T-shirt is a great idea. I wish I could find some good iron on transfers. They used to make one that was wonderful, very little stiffness and washed well. The only ones I can find now are like ironing a piece of plastic on the shirt and they don't hold up worth a darn, plus they are always stiff.

Margaret


----------



## gingerpoo

I havent really been able to find when the doors open and close each day?


----------



## TAWhatley

gingerpoo said:


> I havent really been able to find when the doors open and close each day?


I don't know for sure, but I suspect that George or Margarret will know. If we don't hear from them this evening, I'll ask on the LAPC board and post back.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Pageant Of Pigeons - Hours*

Received this from Bob Nolan of the LAPC:

_Pageant hours Terry are approximately as follows:

Thursday 8:30 A.M. to 9:00 P.M.
Friday 8:30 A.M. to 9:30 P.M.
Sat. 8:30 A.M. to 4:00 P.M._

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans

The Pageant of Pigeons opens Thursday, see you all there!


----------



## karijo

Ohh! I really want to go!!!

I live in Oakland but it sounds like it is so worth the trip down there!
I could fly into LGB airport, rent a car and drive over there.
Looks like it's only about an hour drive.
Hm...

It's in San Bernadino?

If any of you don't mind being shadowed by a wide-eyed newcomer... I'm going by myself and would love to meet up with some Pigeon-Talkers! I promise not to ask TOO many questions!


----------



## TAWhatley

karijo said:


> Ohh! I really want to go!!!
> 
> I live in Oakland but it sounds like it is so worth the trip down there!
> I could fly into LGB airport, rent a car and drive over there.
> Looks like it's only about an hour drive.
> Hm...
> 
> It's in San Bernadino?
> 
> If any of you don't mind being shadowed by a wide-eyed newcomer... I'm going by myself and would love to meet up with some Pigeon-Talkers! I promise not to ask TOO many questions!


Yes, it's in San Bernardino. The exact location and directions can be found here: http://lapigeonclub.com/pageant.html

We have several Pigeon-Talk members who will be at the Pageant for all three days .. George Simon, Margarret, and Risingstarfans. I'll be there on Saturday. Do be aware that Saturday is a short day at the Pageant, so you would want to get there early if you are attending on Saturday. We would all love to meet you!

Terry


----------



## karijo

OK, I am coming down tomorrow (Friday) morning on JetBlue into LGB airport, I should be at the show by 10am (my flight gets in at 8am!).

Yay!

I am so excited!
How will I find the Pigeon Talk folks?


----------



## TAWhatley

karijo said:


> OK, I am coming down tomorrow (Friday) morning on JetBlue into LGB airport, I should be at the show by 10am (my flight gets in at 8am!).
> 
> Yay!
> 
> I am so excited!
> How will I find the Pigeon Talk folks?


Wonderful! This post won't be too helpful unless you are able to check the board when you get here. Sorry!

Anyway, Rena Bailey should be at the front desk of the Pageant. If you can find Rena, just tell her you would like to find the other Pigeon-Talk members. Said members that I know will be there are Margaret who is showing in the Domestic Show Flight area, George Simon who will have Saddle Homers, American Show Racers, and Italian Owls, and John (Risingstarfans) who will be showing Fantails. Once you find one of the members, that person will probably know where the others are.

If you are staying over and will be there Saturday, then I'll track down one of the members and find you.

I know you will enjoy the Pageant!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF FUN!!

Looking forward to UPDATES after the show! 

Hope everyone gets to "meet up!!"

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## karijo

Hi Terry!

Thanks so much for the info, I tried to post a reply from my phone but it doesn't look like it went through. Anyway! I found Rena, but did not find the others. I did manage to make a number of new friends though, and took many many pictures! I will post them as soon as I get them developed.

I am SO happy I went. I had only seen a very few breeds in person before, but have a few books at home of photos of different breeds, and of course have scoured the net over the years reading info and seeing photos of different breeds... Nothing could have prepared me however for seeing the actual birds in person!!!

I had no idea the English Pouters were so tall or that the Figuritas were so dainty and tiny! I was blown away by the massiveness of the Hungarian Giant House Pigeons - I never imagined they could be so HUGE!!! 

The Pigmy Pouters were absolutely adorable and were pleased to perform (along with pretty much any other pouter) with a little coaxing (basically you just say "hi" and they run over and balloon up - "Look at this! Look what I can do so much better than that guy next to me! Lookit me!"), the Fantails were very showy (I saw a lot of butts), all of the Jacobins seemed preoccupied with bickering amongst themselves (it was like cages and cages of little Carol Channing's). The racers and homers looked so proud and elite, the Scandaroons, Dragoons, and English Carriers were fascinating and beautiful in their own ways, and the little Budapests and Gansels stole my heart with their little dice heads. 

I saw Mookees and Swallows, Magpies and Modenas, Owls, Archangels, Highfliers, Frills, Tumblers, Turbits, Helmets, Nuns, Runts, and neat Zitterhalls! I found a few Lahores to fawn over, and loved how soft the frillbacks were!

Oh my gosh, and the COLORS! The Thief Pouters were impressive with their painted feathers, but the incredible variations and patterns and hues found in everybody else - again, photos can do these birds no justice.

Everything was going so well until I discovered... The For Sale Section.
I swear there was a blinking light over every cage saying "KARI! Buy Us!"

I was really torn but ended up buying a little budapest cock - I'll know today if I'm getting a hen as well (the gentleman who owned him was going home to check). There was a little froggy gansel/budapest cross that I REALLY wanted but this really nice guy Mike from San Diego (who has tons of birds) ended up buying him and promised to let me have a baby when he gets them.

Anyway, EVERYBODY there was so nice and so helpful, everyone seemed so excited to talk to a newcomer about their birds and particular breeds. I think if you have never been to a show, YOU MUST GO! I had no idea it would be so great. It was so worth the trip, I saw so much, learned so much, and made some great new friends. 

My absolute favorite birds from the show?
A tall, dark and handsome pure black Brunner Pouter. Oh my gosh, so handsome! I attached a crappy picture from my phone. And the little gansel/budapest cross. He had some beautiful markings.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Kari, many thanks for your description of what you saw. I felt like I was there with you. I agree the black pouter is one gorgeous pigeon. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the one you bought. I'm so glad you had fun but hate you didn't get to meet Terry, George, Margaret and John.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Photos From The Pageant*

I had a lot of technical difficulty (batteries failing almost instantly) and operator error problems today (had the resolution set so high that I ran out of memory in the camera), so I didn't get my usual bunches and bunches of photos .. hopefully some of our other members who attended will be posting the photos they took. There were tons of small breeds that I didn't even have a chance to photograph before I was out of memory and batteries today, so I hope somebody else got pics of them and the rest that I missed. Anyway, here's what I did manage to get today:

2008 Pageant Of Pigeons

As always, I managed to NOT get the breed written down but will work on the missing captions over the weekend. Feel free to help on those if you can!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Karijo, I am SO glad you got to attend and enjoyed yourself so much! I'm very sorry you didn't get to meet any of the members aside from Rena, but at least you met Rena! Congrats on your new feathered family member! I can't wait to see the pictures you took!

I also got lots of Fantail butts in my face today .. they were very uncooperative, but certainly very beautiful.

May I share what you posted with the Los Angeles Pigeon Club? They are the folks who go to such effort and expense each year to put on the Pageant Of Pigeons, and I think they would enjoy and appreciate what you wrote.

Terry


----------



## karijo

Hi Terry!

Of course you can share what I wrote!!

I really had such a wonderful time and have much appreciation and gratitude for the people who put the show together. Honestly, even more than the pigeons was the friendliness and helpfulness of the people there that made the show so special. You can tell they really love their birds, and everyone was just so willing to share information - it was great! 

Seeing the birds in person really helped me in figuring out what breeds I would like to keep someday.

I would love a loft of the smaller breeds like budapests, gansels, figuritas, and pigmy pouters. And a second loft (or divided) for Lahores (the smaller older style type), Brunner Pouters, and Satinettes. 

I am so very much looking forward to my next show!!!


----------



## pdpbison

Awwwww....sounds wonderful...wish I ould have made it.


Had some more things pile up here...anyway...Tied-to-the-Mast...


Phil
l v


----------



## risingstarfans

Sorry I missed so many of you, I was there allo three days, but only talked with George and Margaret, who I met for the first time. I was pretty well glued to the fantail section with club duties and such, as is often the case. From what I did see, it was indeed a great show--AS ALWAYS! Unfortunately, altho carrying my camera all three days, didn't get one picture....GGGGRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Hate to borrow your idea last week or so ago, but we just have to get PT tee shirts or some way to ID ourselves at the shows! Help pay for the forum as well.....


----------



## TAWhatley

*Photo Captions Updated*

Thanks to LAPC member, Diane Jacky, the captions identifying the breeds are now complete! Check out this one .. it's a doozy!  http://www.rims.net/2008PageantOfPigeons/target48.html

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks to LAPC member, Diane Jacky, the captions identifying the breeds are now complete! Check out this one .. it's a doozy!  http://www.rims.net/2008PageantOfPigeons/target48.html
> 
> Terry


A Schmalka...what????? How bout just a VERY pretty bird? Bird with feathers on their legs/feet like that MUST have a carpeted loft........


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> A Schmalka...what????? How bout just a VERY pretty bird? Bird with feathers on their legs/feet like that MUST have a carpeted loft........


LOL! The photos in this link don't show for me, but it's an interesting article about these and other fancy pigeons: http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-breeders/doves-and-pigeons/doves-and-pigeons-2004-03-02-11110.aspx

Terry


----------



## spirit wings

karijo said:


> Hi Terry!
> 
> Of course you can share what I wrote!!
> 
> I really had such a wonderful time and have much appreciation and gratitude for the people who put the show together. Honestly, even more than the pigeons was the friendliness and helpfulness of the people there that made the show so special. You can tell they really love their birds, and everyone was just so willing to share information - it was great!
> 
> Seeing the birds in person really helped me in figuring out what breeds I would like to keep someday.
> 
> I would love a loft of the smaller breeds like budapests, gansels, figuritas, and pigmy pouters. And a second loft (or divided) for Lahores (the smaller older style type), Brunner Pouters, and Satinettes.
> 
> I am so very much looking forward to my next show!!!


Im with you on the brunner pouter...I love him.


----------



## spirit wings

Lovebirds said:


> A Schmalka...what????? How bout just a VERY pretty bird? Bird with feathers on their legs/feet like that MUST have a carpeted loft........


I think they also call them mooreheads....which is easier to say


----------



## spirit wings

TAWhatley said:


> I had a lot of technical difficulty (batteries failing almost instantly) and operator error problems today (had the resolution set so high that I ran out of memory in the camera), so I didn't get my usual bunches and bunches of photos .. hopefully some of our other members who attended will be posting the photos they took. There were tons of small breeds that I didn't even have a chance to photograph before I was out of memory and batteries today, so I hope somebody else got pics of them and the rest that I missed. Anyway, here's what I did manage to get today:
> 
> 2008 Pageant Of Pigeons
> 
> As always, I managed to NOT get the breed written down but will work on the missing captions over the weekend. Feel free to help on those if you can!
> 
> Terry


Thanks for the pics, you made my lunch break a nice surprise!


----------



## george simon

*2 Of Mine*

*Hi ALL,Just want to let you know that number11 is one of my INDIGO American Show Racers, and number 31 a bird that gives me much pleasure is also one of mine and she was the best young Italian Owl and the second best Italian OWL at the show she was beat by a very nice old Blue Bar hen owned by JOHN HEPPNER* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

george simon said:


> *Hi ALL,Just want to let you know that number11 is one of my INDIGO American Show Racers, and number 31 a bird that gives me much pleasure is also one of mine and she was the best young Italian Owl and the second best Italian OWL at the show she was beat by a very nice old Blue Bar hen owned by JOHN HEPPNER* GEORGE


Congratulations, George! I've updated the captions on your birds!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Video Of The 2008 Pageant Of Pigeons ..*

Just saw this posted on the LAPC site ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_s5s8tyets&NR=1

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

I was soooo disappointed when the video ended. This man makes a great Ambassador for pigeons!

It was really nice seeing the different varieties of Pouters.

Thanks, Terry.


----------



## Lovebirds

HOW cool was THAT?? Thanks Terry!!


----------



## risingstarfans

*Pageant of Pigeons Catalogs*

The Los Angeles Pigeon Club has just released their 2008 marked catalog, with the listings of all the pigeons entered and breeders listings. This is a really great book for both newcomers and old hands as well. There are more than thirty pages in full color, and 118 pages in all, with more than 350 photographs. These are on sale for 25.00 postpaid, or you can pick them up at the LAPC meeting at Lambert Park, El Monte, CA, on the second Thursday of each month. Meeting starts at 7:30 PM.

There are also a few 2007 marked catalogs available for 20.00 each.

I will have a few pictureson anotherthread shortly!


----------

